# July's personal comic



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I drew this comic of July.

_Title: _Misunderstanding


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

It's pretty funny.


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

That is so cool.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

_Title: _Betta Love <3


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Those are excellent!! I really like them!! You are very talented!!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Also thank you, RandomCookie and Hershey  http://www.bettafish.com/member.php?u=43364


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I loled at the first one!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

thank you


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Do you have any more? They're awesome!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Not yet but i will make and post some tonight


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

_Title:_ _Boredom at its worst _


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have to wait till i get home to do more, the computer im using is acting retarded lol


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

can you make one about my betta, King Dedede if you have time?? xD  (prof. pic)


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sure  , Do you have a pic or would you like me to go to your album, also what would you like him to do?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

eatmice2010 said:


> Sure  , Do you have a pic or would you like me to go to your album, also what would you like him to do?


I'll post a pic of Rose and King Dedede. Rose = red. King Dedede = Royal blue 



















EDIT: I don't know what they should do. surprise me?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have one other question, what are there personalities and are that a breeding pair (lovers lol)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

eatmice2010 said:


> I have one other question, what are there personalities and are that a breeding pair (lovers lol)


King Dedede acts as if he's a cool person @ a school and flares often, but if he's not feeling well, he won't flare. (LOL) and Rose is like a average person doing everyday things all the time. she's easygoing and calm.

and King Dedede loves Rose but Rose HATES King Dedede. (poor King Dedede xD)


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

With you saying that i have the perfect idea, thanks, also did you want it in color sorry for all the questions


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

eatmice2010 said:


> With you saying that i have the perfect idea, thanks, also did you want it in color sorry for all the questions


yes, color would be nice. and I don't mind all the questions. I like questions ^.^ :lol:


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Really cute! Do you mind telling me what software you use(if you use any)? Been trying to find an art software that works for me.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

rubinthebetta said:


> Really cute! Do you mind telling me what software you use(if you use any)? Been trying to find an art software that works for me.


I use firealpaca its free
Website: http://firealpaca.com/


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Love struck


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

it rocks!!!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Cute!!!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That is so cute!!!! XD XD


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you both


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Can you do one for me? I can tell you about my fish's personalities. (For pictures, go to my album "my bettas") So, Merlin is the royal blue CT boy, he goes crazy flaring whenever he sees his reflection or another fish. Peach (orange VT boy) is obsessed with girls. He's constantly blowing bubble nests for the girls (one floating in his tank in a cup, and one on the other end of a divider) and flares at anything new. (or old, he wouldn't stop flaring at this pen once, and I had to move it away from his line of sight) Winter, the multicolor CT girl, enjoys flaring at her neighbors. She's not a guy lover, she's kinda aloof. Pi (wild-type CT girl) is kind of meek. She's really shy around other Bettas, but is bold when it comes to humans. (she's the only one of my fish who will jump for her food.) 


You don't have to do one for me, it was just an idea. 

~Saphira


----------

